# InkSoft Offers Customers Band, T-Shirt Contest Flier Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft has released two new series of flier templates to help its users expand their markets and sales opportunities. Templates to market to bands and inspire and promote customer T-shirt contests are now available in the InkSoft design resource area. There are three layouts of each, and they are free to InkSoft users.

Fliers can be customized with your choice of colors, text, fonts, and graphics. The print size is 8 ½ by 11 inches. The templates come in CorelDRAW, Adobe Illustrator and .EPS file formats, with fonts provided. 

"The goal with the flier templates is to provide users with professional marketing collateral to make it easy to capitalize on selling opportunities. These fliers, together with InkSoft features and capabilities, is a powerful marketing system," says JP Hunt, vice president sales and marketing.

For more info on the band merch fliers, go to Band Merch Marketing Flyers for Screen Printers | InkSoft. For more info on the T-shirt contest fliers, go to T-Shirt Design Contest Maketing Flyers | InkSoft | InkSoft. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

